# Greatest POTM of all time?



## Peeb (Jun 25, 2016)

Would it be too voluminous to go thru ALL the POTM winners to find the (current) consensus best POTM of all time (for now)?

Might be absurdly labor intensive to get together and to judge.

Just another random thought, courtesy of Peeb.....


----------



## snowbear (Jun 25, 2016)

It's not something I want to tackle, and a number of previous winners are no longer around TPF.  My opinion is each month (and year) stands on it's own.

Something else to think about is the number of people that actually vote; I can envision a winner with only three or four votes.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 25, 2016)

Ha ha!  Yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Is there already a photo of the year chosen from the winners of each month from that year? If so, I don't think it would be too difficult to pull together the winners of the last few years.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Is there already a photo of the year chosen from the winners of each month from that year? If so, I don't think it would be too difficult to pull together the winners of the last few years.


Yes, there is voting for Photo of the Year, selected from the winners of POTM of that year.  Charlie has pointed out some of the problems with opening it up since the Dawn of Time, so I don't think we should attempt it.  Besides, that contest would then have to be repeated every year with only the last year being new entries.

Another issue that he didn't mention is; if you didn't like the POTM, and didn't like the POTY, how would you in good conscience vote for any all-time winner?  

As for me, I would suggest that members simply judge current entries compared with previous winners to see if things have gotten any better.


----------

